
Skype Founder: 'No Reason a Company Like Ours Couldn't Come Out of Berlin' - sdoering
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/0,1518,798240,00.html
======
sdoering
Being a German resident (living in Hamburg) I like to give some viewpoints on
the German Startup-Scene

